# Searching for doves



## Songdog316 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just wondering where you guys n gals scout for doves? September 1st will be here before we know it. Wondering when should i start looking for the birds and wat do they want in the afternoon/evening hours? 2 year's ago we found a gravel pit with a decent size pond in it and we shot 22 on opening day. Last year we went to the same spot and only saw 5 birds (opening day) Any thoughts on y the birds weren't there? :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

you forgot to scout it???


----------

